

First impressions of OS X Lion - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/first-steps-with-os-x-lion/swizec/1901

======
spaetzel
Would be a bit more useful without the NSFW screenshots

~~~
grecy
I second this. Just loaded it at work...

